# The Dish: Bulgogi



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2008)

I like to dabble in cooking, especially ethnic cuisine.  If you haven't tried Korean Bulgogi, you're missing out...

_Bulgogi literally means fire meat -- bul is fire and gogi is meat in Korean. This savory dish, typically thinly sliced beef marinated in a mixture of soy sauce, garlic, ginger, onion, sugar (or honey), sesame oil and black pepper, is grilled in front of you at the table, with sliced leeks and mushrooms. It's served with side dishes of cooked or pickled vegetables that range from crunchy and cool to sharp, tangy and spicy.

Until recently, bulgogi was considered a celebration dish, eaten on birthdays and at weddings or served to guests. Only a couple of decades ago, in fact, a bulgogi meal was worth bragging about to friends, at least for kids._







The Dish: Bulgogi - WSJ.com


----------

